# Looking for PT/Contractor/Remote Coder Position



## jtw90 (May 1, 2008)

I'm currently working for FT but I'm looking for another source of additonal income. I'm located in the Dallas/Fort Worth Area. If anyone knows of any place please let me know. Thanks


----------

